# Mk3 roadster spy pics



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.audi4ever.com/forumv2/index. ... #msg749628


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Full set here:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11406177685 ... -the-first


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Should be on the road by next summer.... I just don't know if I want another one...that would be 4 TT's...

Might be time to move on :?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

It's interesting to see that this gives a look at the standard xenon light set-up as well as the LEDs.
The Xenons look fine to me maybe even better as I'm not so sure about the vertical DRLs of the LEDs.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it just me or does that just look like a convertible A3?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Is it just me or does that just look like a convertible A3?


No, the A3 convertible doesn't have those roll bars sticking up all the time :x


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

The roll bars are much more angular like the BMW Z4. Suits the more angular style of the MK III imo.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got to be honest I was looking to get a Z4 within the next 2 years....
A TTR could tempt me. I can feel a test drive comming on.....


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Martin L said:


> It's interesting to see that this gives a look at the standard xenon light set-up as well as the LEDs.
> The Xenons look fine to me maybe even better as I'm not so sure about the vertical DRLs of the LEDs.


The non-matrix headlights look wierd to me, almost fish-faced. :?

I wonder if they smoothed the top like the 981 Boxster/991 911 or do the ribs still show prominently?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

You can see the "Ribs" in the picture at the back end.

Roll on the E-tron version, that would be a great bit of kit!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I hope they offer that pattern as a paint option :lol:


----------

